# asthma and IVF treatment



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi there

I just wondered if anyone is going through / has been through IVF and is using asthma inhalers? What have your clinics said about this?

I ask as I have mild asthma and sometime use a preventer. I was advised that I could stop using it at the beginning of the year by my asthma nurse.  But with summer/hayfever etc I am starting to cough / get that slight asthma feeling. I saw the asthma nurse recently and they advised that it might be a good idea to restart - altho my peak flow is OK I have noticed I am coughing more.  I am just worried that somehow the inhaler/steroids might have some kind of negative effect on my IVF cycle ie egg quality, implantation etc. Am currently stimming and due for EC next week. What with being told not to use hayfever drugs etc how can this be OK? My clinic have advised that it should be fine but I can't help but worry and so am avoiding using it.

Has anyone any thoughts?

Many thanks

Sunniexx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
I am sure if your clinic has told you not to worry, then it will be fine, as long as they are aware. I know it is slightly different, but during my last pregnancy I developed oesophageal reflux disease induced asthma and was in hospital with it. I ended up on oral ranitidine, a steroid inhaler and ventolin inhaler. I was very very worried about my baby. To put it in perspective, the doctors told me that to have a successful pregnancy, you have to have a healthy mother. Running out of space![br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 06:42Sorry, to continue... I have also read on these boards about women taking oral prednisolone during treatment. I honestly do not know anything about this, but you could try using the search option. Best of luck to you and try (I know it's easier said than done!) not to worry!
Prija


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

HI Sunny,

I have asthma and my clinic didnt even mention if it would cause a problem so I guess its not in the slightest bit unsafe to take.

I have had asthma since I was about 12 & I have children who were conceived without fertility treatment & I am now 15 weeks pregnant thro icsi.

I have used my inhalers the same as I normally would have done. I know when you are pregnant it is really important to use them properly to make sure there is enough oxygen ect getting thro to the baby because if you cant breath properly then it affects lots of things.

GOOD LUCK WITH EVERYTHING,

  With Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sunnie

I have chronic asthma and have spoken to both my Fertility Consultant and Chest Consultant about the use of inhalers and steriods whilst trying to conceive and/or going through ICSI!  They both were of the opinion that it is very important to ensure you are taking your inhalers regularly as they will keep you healthy which in turn will give best chance of conceiving/healthy baby!

The only cautious word I had was about singulair tablets which are given to chronic asthmatics who suffer with severe night-time asthma.  I was on them but we all decided I would come off them as they can cause birth defects and weren't very effective anyway!  So as long as you're not on Singulair tabs then I wouldn't worry!

Good Luck

Amanda xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Sunnie,

I am like you and have mild asthma which can be aggravated by hayfever which is what happened to my last weekend, a syou know the hayfever season has been quite severe this year. I had started with a cough which got progressively worse to the point where my chest, back and ribs hurt, I ended up at hospital, basically my chest was clear but my air ways had narrowed brought on by all the coughing and hayfever.
You can use your inhalers without them interfering in your treatment, you sound like you have a preventive inhaler and one you carry around with you as and when you need it like me. If you are worried check with your clinic.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I also have mild asthma due to hayfever and allergy related. GP and Specialist told me not to stop taking the inhalers. I'm on Ventalin and Becotide preventer. They say that it is healthier for me and my baby when pregnant if i'm healthy, which i wouldn't be in summer without my inhalers.

Hope this has helped a little and good luck 
melanie xxx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences. It has meade me realise I am being silly and I've started to take my inhaler again. And boy do I feel better already. 

Thank you again.

Sunniexx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good for you Sunnie..

It's easy to get so paranoid by this ttc lark that you put your desperation to get pregnant and protect your little passenger that you forget you need to look after yourself too!   I was only able to give you my answer cos I've been paranoid enough to ask consultants before - so you're not on your own hun! 

TTFN

Amanda x


----------

